# Tyre Dressing Brushes in stock!



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Tyre Brushes have landed at Carscope!










I've been hunting for a decent tool for the application of tyre dressing for a long time now. I've never liked the ubiquitous foam applicators as they become such a huge mess after a single use.

The larger boars-hair styled brushes have been my choice for a while but again, the shedding of hairs from these makes for a frustrating and imperfect application.

Now, at last, we have a solution; a small nylon brush that is tough enough to withstand constant use but also slim enough for even the most low profile tyres!

The brush has super soft bristles that ensure a perfectly even and smooth application of any tyre dressing.

The brush is also excellent for interior cleaning and engine bay dressing!




























Check them out here! https://carscope.co.uk/shop/ols/products/tyre-dressingbrush


----------

